# Bank 2, sensor 2 location



## cooneymon2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 2001 2WD 3.5L Pathfinder displaying codes PO160 & PO158, O2 Sensor, bank 2, sensor 2. 
Two questions:
Which side is bank 2, driver or passenger?
Which sensor is # 2, upper(inlet) or lower(outlet)?
One comment;
EXPENSIVE! ARE THEY FULL OF GOLD?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

cooneymon2 said:


> I have a 2001 2WD 3.5L Pathfinder displaying codes PO160 & PO158, O2 Sensor, bank 2, sensor 2.
> Two questions:
> Which side is bank 2, driver or passenger?
> Which sensor is # 2, upper(inlet) or lower(outlet)?
> ...


bank 2 is passenger and sensor 2 is downstream sensor(outlet). 
Don't now specifically but many o2 sensors do contain precious metals and crystals.


----------



## cooneymon2 (Nov 29, 2005)

spat said:


> bank 2 is passenger and sensor 2 is downstream sensor(outlet).
> Don't now specifically but many o2 sensors do contain precious metals and crystals.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

the second O2 sensor is not used for any fuel calculations.. the vehicle will run fine without it...


----------

